# Nephew gets his Bobber



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Nephew Trav harvested his bobber this weekend after a great run by Red and Sally. Also managed to catch a couple coyotes over the weekend
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats to your nephew! You guys sure are finding the cats!!


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

WELL DONE GUYS !


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

tsb3 said:


> Congrats to your nephew! You guys sure are finding the cats!!


A lot of miles on the boots in dark swamps checking. Funny story on this one my truck broke down so I had to ride no dog box and our lead cat dog had to ride in back seat during morning checks. After about 10:30am and no tracks the group jumped a coyote so I took him back to cabin and put him in his pen. When I got back to coyote race it had crossed out into a place we cant go so we were out of anything and had a 3.5 hour drive to catch my sons varsity hoops game. Everyone was meeting up saying goodbyes when someone said I cant believe we didnt have anything at one of our best checks. Did you check it? No thought you did didn’t you? Nope! Well crap its almost noon last day of our trip and no one checked best darn spot! We all jumped in trucks and headed that way I headed towards camp in case I needed to get ole red. Radio cracked nice cat get Red and bring Travis! Rest is history 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome! Congrats


----------

